

Andrew Chen: 5 factors that determine your ad CPM rates - andrew_null
http://andrewchen.typepad.com/andrew_chens_blog/2008/04/5-factors-that.html

======
webwright
While it makes sense, it's sad that creating a site that gets frequent return
usage and a lot of user passion results in poor monetization.

~~~
cperciva
Sites which get frequent return usage and lots of user passion don't result in
poor monetization: They get far more traffic, which compensates for the low
CPM rate.

~~~
webwright
They "make it up in volume"? This is true for the big boys (FB, MySpace, etc).
But is it true for all of the "sorta successful" sites out there that merely
get a few million page views a month?

